

ADSENSE scam in India and other asian countries  - maheshjawahar
http://mytechsearch.flaminghorns.com/?p=151
After going to the depth of this scam, its finally clear why google has waged a so called "war" against publishers
======
maheshjawahar
hi guys.. the info in the article is just one side of the story. Going to the
depth of it is something what I feel "aggressive journalism" and is beyond my
scope for the time being. I'd love to see some contribution towards it!!

